# October 12' COTM Winner: CRUZER27



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*2012 Cruze Eco Black and red interior 6 speed manual
O.B. Style Body Kit..(that's me!) I put three different kits together to make one. 
They retail it now at 2011 2012 2013 Chevrolet Cruze OB Style Body Kits*http://www.bmcextremecustoms.net/20chcrobstbo.html*
Rear lip spoiler low profile
19'' TSW's 235/35/19
Eibach's 2.5 Drop
Custom Intake... O.B. Style
Custom Dual tip Exhaust functional with Camaro type Magnaflow Muffler
HID Headlights 55 watt 9000 k
HID Fog lights 55 Watt 9000K
Aftermarket Fog Light Assembly
Factory fog light headlight switch (wired directly into fuse panel under hood)
LED strip lighting under headlight (wired into fog lights)
LED bulbs in everything possible interior and exterior.


John O.B. Obremski
Deltona Fl,
Sales Manager Starling Chevrolet Cadillac
*


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well deserved Cruzer. Congrats on the stylish Cruze! :goodjob:


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Do u have a Link to where I can get a price for wheels like yours? I couldn't find any for a cruze on there website. That's a great looking car btw!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

